# Insane reds! Sorry this is late. Ft Pickens



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

3 days in a row, we've been fishing near the pier. Seems like it's Spanish mac for the first wave, lady fish the second, then reds till you can't stand them.



First day 3 of us had to cull a bit to the people on the pier. Bull reds were few and far between, but slot reds were over and over.



Second day was the same but all of the reds were large slot...no bulls.



Third day we brought several friends so we could fill a cooler, and we had no problem doing just that! 



They come in shallow...no need for the pier. If any of you saw us out there, you know we were begging people to take fish.



Was a fun 3 days....gonna take t'mor off but while they're running, we'll be doing it every day!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

begging people to take fish? wtf?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I think you guys are pretty lucky to be able to enjoy fishing like that. Hope you guys are taking a ton of pics, and lots with the kids in them!


----------



## truth (Mar 4, 2009)

Try catch and release. If everyone in the parking lot wants fish let them learn how to catch them. That may be against the Law if not it should be.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you were begging people to take redfish you might wanna take your own advice and read your signature.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

What kind of bait Just curious?


----------



## Phishinitis (Oct 8, 2008)

Its nice to be able to out catch the tons of people on the ft pickens pier that insist on loading it out every day and stand shoulder to shoulder to fish. nice job. 



we've been tearin up the reds ourselves but a bit more east down ft pickens. its a good time of the year.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Had a topic like this for discussion not long ago. I brought up the fact that when you read the regs, at the very bottom, it states the regulation on Bag Limit for the harvester. I might think twice when I let someone reel in a Redfish from the surf next time just because I know its a Redfish and I already have one for dinner.

I used to love to fish Pickens, we always had a blast and brought home dinner too! 

Tight Lines


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

the last few times ive been we dont catch anything


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

> *John Becker (9/13/2009)*3 days in a row, we've been fishing near the pier. Seems like it's Spanish mac for the first wave, lady fish the second, then reds till you can't stand them.
> 
> First day 3 of us had to cull a bit to the people on the pier. Bull reds were few and far between, but slot reds were over and over.
> 
> ...


If I read your post correctly, you didn't actually say that you were begging people to take the redfish. Nor did you mention giving away the spanish either. It's amazing how easily conclusions are made based on assumptions. Sometimes when I'm fishing and am catching pretty good, and I see a family with children fishing and not doing so great, I have shared my catches with them. Yes,I've even given away redfish occasionally. Though i like sharing tips better, I don't see nothing wrong with sharing fish, even sportfish. To see the look on someones face when I do something unexpected for them is worth paying a fine. Some things are priceless. I don't own the fish, and the One who does once fed 5000 with His fish. And there were folks condemning Him for it too.


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, but you don't need to give Spanish away since you can keep 15 per person per day. It is obvious they were handing over lower slot redfish all day, and that pisses me off. It just as bad as trashy people that keep under and over slot fish.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats fine POLESQEEZER, as long as you understand that when you giveaway 1 redfish...your done fishing (keeping) for reds.


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

> *pole squeezer (9/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John Becker (9/13/2009)*3 days in a row, we've been fishing near the pier. Seems like it's Spanish mac for the first wave, lady fish the second, then reds till you can't stand them.
> ...






Thanks for that post....I was a bit miffed and had to wait a bit to respond.



how pathetic it is to see so many jump to quick conclusions...and no, we never begged anyone to take redfish. We gave spanish away mostly.



Everything we kept were legal....everything we gave away were legal. Every imposed limit was due to someone paying more taxes (commercial fishers) than us and I don't give a damn what the limits are, however this instance EVERYTHING was legal.



How you people jump to conclusions, defend the commercial fishers and simply agree to "that's what the law says" is simply beyond me.



I can promise you.....NO man or group of men ever endangered any species of fish standing on shore with a rod and reel.



We went out again tonight, 7 of us total and again we released more than we kept. If you want to find me, look for a large scattering of beer cans all over the beach near the pier. If you don't see the cans, we've already cleaned up our mess and left for the night.


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

> *snatch it (9/13/2009)*What kind of bait Just curious?




Just learned to cast a net and LY was the menu every day so far.


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

> *Buckethead (9/14/2009)*Yeah, but you don't need to give Spanish away since you can keep 15 per person per day. It is obvious they were handing over lower slot redfish all day, and that pisses me off. It just as bad as trashy people that keep under and over slot fish.




Our smallest red was about 24 inches...our largest was 32. Sorry ass hole, there were no "lower slot redfish".



Spanish are the majority of what we gave away....I'm guessing we caught 25 per person. Reel it in, wave at the pier...someone would come get it or it was released.



This post wasn't meant to be a boast....I was rather proud of our luck till ass holes like you and a few others in this thread decided to crap on it.



Thanks..I'll save my reports from now on.


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

> *truth (9/13/2009)*Try catch and release. If everyone in the parking lot wants fish let them learn how to catch them. That may be against the Law if not it should be.




How sad are you? I'll bet you think the 11th commandment should have been "Tho shalt not give thy fish away" ?



We released MUCH more than we gave away!



Seriously...wtf is your problem?


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

I can add some humor to this series of trips so far however....



Current was swift as usual tonight and I let a bait bag float with only a few oz of weight. As it washed down the beach towards the pier I figured I'd leave it in the water and jump up on the pier for more bait with my net. As it floated by some guys fishing the old pier (keep in mind lead weights and VERY slow movement) one of the guys thought "oh! free bait" and began to loot the bag.



I yelled "Dude! WTF" and he looked up at me on the pier and gave the "oh sorry man" excuse....but thought it was pretty funny someone would think there's just free floating bags passing the pier.


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, for someone that didn't do anything wrong, you seem a little extra pissed off.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

> *Splittine (9/13/2009)*If you were begging people to take redfish you might wanna take your own advice and read your signature.


When did redfish get safety labels? LOL

Some of you guys need to lighten up. There is a such a thing as *over* conserving when it comes to some game and game fish. I agree some species need it, but people get it in theier head that everytime a fish is kept the fishery is almost dead. I see and hear this attitude from bass fishermen all the time. I've had people get fighting mad because I kept a few for dinner. It's the same with the Reds. They are by no means in trouble as far as numbers go. If they were then they wouldn't be so easy to find and catch. The state sees one thing in Reds......MONEY. They've become a money maker for places all over the state with the ever popular and growing redfish tourneys and we will never see any loosening of the regs surrounding them now. Anybosy that fishes for them knows the truth.It's just like the Snapper. 

Even if they were giving away reds....so what. Somebody else gets to eat good for a day. Ease up.Life is way too short to bitch and moan about such petty crap. How come NOONE is crying foul about giving away spanish? Overconservatismthat's why. People get this thing in their head and it grows like some kinda cancer. I would bet that most red fishermen just cringe every time someone says they kept a red. Why? It is ridiculous, yet that's the way they have started to think because of the mantra beat into our suconscience about conservation. Heck, you gotta eat, and that's what they are there for first and foremost. Try and remember that. 

I'm curious...What woould you say to someone that went everyday for a yearand kept one legal red? I bet half of you would blow a gasket. Lighten up. Laugh more. Live longer.


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice work, thanks for the report. Sure makes one feel good providing a meal for someone elses family. I bet they were very thankful. The responses you've received in this post is why I no longer post reports on this forum. The morally righteous pounding their interpretation of how things should be down your throat instead of minding their own business. Fish on!!! :usaflag


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *HAG 90 10 (9/15/2009)*Nice work, thanks for the report. Sure makes one feel good providing a meal for someone elses family. I bet they were very thankful. The responses you've received in this post is why I no longer post reports on this forum. The morally righteous pounding their interpretation of how things should be down your throat instead of minding their own business. Fish on!!! :usaflag


So its ok to break the law?


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Splittine (9/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *HAG 90 10 (9/15/2009)*Nice work, thanks for the report. Sure makes one feel good providing a meal for someone elses family. I bet they were very thankful. The responses you've received in this post is why I no longer post reports on this forum. The morally righteous pounding their interpretation of how things should be down your throat instead of minding their own business. Fish on!!! :usaflag
> ...


That's a good question. Do you feel it's ok for people or groups to buy laws? What about speeding, driving in the left lane without passing or the many other traffic infractions? What about leaving your trash can out past 6:00pm or the time that is set by your community? Can someone justify one of these or others and condemn another? I mostly fish catch and release but I do understand people occasionally exceding the limit. Unfortunately that leaves the interpretation in the hands of the masses which in turn becomes unpredictable.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the PM Becker!:letsdrink


----------



## J D Tremblay (Sep 8, 2009)

those without sin may cast the first stone 

I think what these men did hurt no one I can think alot of things that they could have done worse. They sound like a bunch of good ole boys that dont mind helping out there fellow fisher-Persons that might not have had the touch that day. as long as no fish was wasted I have no problem with what they did and further more if those people that were fishing that pier had licsense they all had the right to posses one redfish between 17 and 27 inches I find no wording in the law that says you have to catch said fish. as far as the Spanish Macks I dont here alot of people calling them "good eating fish" ( although I love them smoked ) so as I see it ..... to those hollyer than thou get over it and to the guys who provided a fellow humanbeing a FINE GOD GIVEN MEAL good on e on Ya keep the lines tight and good fishing


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

I know fishing from a boat that I dont keep tally of who caught what. Example,when the regs on gag were 5 per person, we didnt give a crap if I caught 6 and you caught 4, i sure as heck didnt throw my 6th fish back and say that I was over my limit, but you are allowed 1 more. It may be a little more complex when you are dealing with strangers and giving them fish, but what the hell.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

It sounds as though yall had a few great trips and did a few good deeds. Thanks for sharing.

By the way I brought home a 32", 25" and 23" red last night. They sure cook up good don't they ?


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

> *Geronimo (9/15/2009)*It sounds as though yall had a few great trips and did a few good deeds. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> By the way I brought home a 32", 25" and 23" red last night. They sure cook up good don't they ?


What? No invite? I see how it is. I bet that was fun. Them Florida raised reds taset pretty good marinated in Bama waters.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Collard (9/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Geronimo (9/15/2009)*It sounds as though yall had a few great trips and did a few good deeds. Thanks for sharing.
> ...


Yeah, we had to fish in the rain for the first two hours. We ended up catching five reds and losing two sharks.

You're welcome to go anytime that I go. I'll probably going back next week. I paid $50 for an out of state license so I got to get my monies worth.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

It'll be awhile before I can go. 12hr graveyards for the next 4 weeks...no off days. By then bow season will be here. I CAN"T WAIT.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Collard (9/16/2009)*It'll be awhile before I can go. 12hr graveyards for the next 4 weeks...no off days. By then bow season will be here. I CAN"T WAIT.


It sounds to me as though you'll have money to make a trip to Oakmulgee with me this fall.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Geronimo (9/15/2009)*It sounds as though yall had a few great trips and did a few good deeds. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> By the way I brought home a 32", 25" and 23" red last night. They sure cook up good don't they ?


32" redfish, and 3 of them? good thing an FWC officer didnt check u or it coulda been a problem


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (9/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Geronimo (9/15/2009)*It sounds as though yall had a few great trips and did a few good deeds. Thanks for sharing.
> ...


No problem what so ever. I'm going back next Wednesday and I hope I can get three more.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

> *Geronimo (9/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Collard (9/16/2009)*It'll be awhile before I can go. 12hr graveyards for the next 4 weeks...no off days. By then bow season will be here. I CAN"T WAIT.
> ...


Maybe with the $5 pay cut they gave us...My cousin is buggin me about goin' up there. I told him we could get up with you and make a trip or two.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

What are y'all catching all these reds on?? Please provide details for the rest of us schlubs who aren't as adept at catching the keepers as you are. Thanks.:bowdown


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

> *flappininthebreeze (9/16/2009)*What are y'all catching all these reds on?? Please provide details for the rest of us schlubs who aren't as adept at catching the keepers as you are. Thanks.:bowdown




VERY sorry with the late response, I got a bit disgusted with the thread...and by the way guys, thanks for the support I saw in this thread. Sorry some don't feel "sharing" is a good thing.



We've been using Ly by netting them off the shore/pier. Mostly the shore/jetties because the pier is so busy, but as of tonight 6 of us went out, bagged our limit and just finished a great dinner a couple hours ago. We've gone pretty much every other night since this post started and have had no problems catching limits. Largest was 33" but 90% of them were slot range.



Get the biggest Ly you can find, 2" + if you can find them....the jetties are a great source if the pier is crowded.



If I missed a post or you want to talk to me personally, just call me...



John

479-2486



Leave a message if I'm not home...I always return calls.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm still confused here. Sorry, I apologize in advance. I've been living in Texas for a few years where our redfish regs are a little more lenient. Did FL change the regs there?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *JonnyT (9/25/2009)*I'm still confused here. Sorry, I apologize in advance. I've been living in Texas for a few years where our redfish regs are a little more lenient. Did FL change the regs there?


18-27 inches and one per person. Nothing new there.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

GREAT JOB Becker. 

I would have done the same. If you would have offered one to me I would have refused until I seen I wasn't gonna catch one though then I would have been begging. 

As far as breaking the law:

I'm with what was posted. I'm sure the rigious folks complaining has never gone 1 MPH over the speed limit, done a slow and roll at a stop sign, Used a beeliners for bait, Had maybe one to many beers that would put them over the limit, Changed lanes without a blinker, or as stated kept 6 grouper when the other person caught 4. :banghead

I'm not saying I will come in with 4 or 10 snappers per person, BUT DAMN....................

I know it was two weeks ago but you increased my hopes for this weekend on catching a slot red. :letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Geronimo, have you put that rod I sold you to good use yet?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

nice job, all the ones i have caught over the past wo weeks have been just over slot


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *konz (9/25/2009)*Hey Geronimo, have you put that rod I sold you to good use yet?


Yes I have and I absolutely love it. I can now cast as far off of the beach than I can wading out with my 10' rods. The butt is too big around to fit in my rod holder on my cart and I almost lost my Mitchelle380 and the rod the other evening. I had it wedged up against the cart while cleaning some mullet when I looked up and it was headed for the water. I caught it about the time the reel hit the waters edge. I'm going to have to modify my cart before I head back out.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

the only thing worse than knowingly breaking a game law, and bragging about it, is another person advocating and defending it. pure trash. 

dont have to like what i say. it is what it is.


----------



## jet8998 (Sep 16, 2008)

if the law is one fish per day, per angler, then i agree with the people that are getting upset. doesnt matter whos mouth it fed, cathching and keeping more than the limit is wrong.shooting 3 deer a day is wrong, even if you givem to your budies that didnt see anything allday. 

if you wanted to feed some body, coulda bought em a big mac or somethin


----------



## stonedv8 (Oct 10, 2008)

Its funny, but sitting here reading all this crap I see some of the same people bashing Becker are the same ones that invite others along on a snapper trip just so they can "keep" more of the fish than normally allowed, they could have cared less if someone had a chance to actually fish. What about ALL of the party boats that go out with 30+ anglers, reel in whatever bites then bring the fish back and have them cleaned? You cant honestly tell me each and every person fishing keeps the fish they caught can you? I know for a fact of alot of tourists that come down and dont want to bother with carrying the fish meat back to wherever they live. So that means someone who didnt catch all that fish is getting the meat from it. Is that wrong?



And by the way if 3 hunters go out and two get skunked, I see nothing wrong with bringing back 3 deer. The other two hunters paid there dues by buying licenses and paying the taxes on the firearms and ammo and any other assorted BS they have to buy depending on where they are hunting. Now, in the same sense if one hunter killed 3 deer and brought all 3 home with him and then gave it away to whoever, well that would be wrong as it is against bag limits. 



As others have stated, if Becker gave the fish to other anglers with licenses and those who were legally able to posses one redfish, then what does it matter who caught it? The possession of one redfish is what the rule states, not who caught it.



Meh, just my opinions, as I see it some people are not fortunate enough to be able to devote ALOT of time and money for the simple pleasure of catching a fresh fish and bringing it home for dinner.


----------



## stonedv8 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *BigBrandon89 (9/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Geronimo (9/15/2009)*It sounds as though yall had a few great trips and did a few good deeds. Thanks for sharing.
> ...




I do not think it was a problem cause if you follow some of his posts, he falls under Alabama guidelines, and they are not as strict as Florida.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

oh ok.. i didnt notice it was AL, makes more sense now


----------

